# 2011 Chevy Cruze LTZ More Pics



## ice123106 (Feb 22, 2011)

35% Tint,
E&G Grill, 
OEM Spoiler.
Waiting for a aftermarket cold air intake!
What do you think?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...when you say "OEM Spoiler" is that from GM?

...it doesn't look like anything GM has shown on a Cruze before.


----------



## ice123106 (Feb 22, 2011)

The Spoiler is made by a company named OEM. Gm didnt have any thing other then the RS spoiler at the time and my wife wanted something different.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Not a fan of the "JLS" or dealership badges, the rest looks good. I'm not normally a fan of the chrome E&G grills but that looks pretty good, I think it fits the LTZ


----------



## ice123106 (Feb 22, 2011)

Shawn672, The JLS is my wifes initals. Its her car she wanted to make it different lol.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

Nice to see some pics of that grille installed Ive been wanting to see it on something other then the ads on eBay. 

I think it looks nice overall


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...don't feel bad *shawn672*, because I, too, _assumed(***)_ the *JLS*-initials were a _dealership_ logo.


(***) ...I know, I know (u...&...me).


----------



## RS LTZ (Jan 5, 2011)

I got an e-mail that was selling Cruze accessories and it listed that spoiler. I was wondering how it looked. I think I like it better than the little RS Wing.

Does that spoiler bolt to the factory holes for the RS Spoiler?


----------



## ice123106 (Feb 22, 2011)

RS LTZ, im not sure if it will bolt up to the factory holes. Ours didnt have the rs package. I had the dealership that i got the car install them, they done it for free since i got the car there. the spoiler comes with a templet and the grill has a print out of every step from start to finish. For the grill you have to take the bumper off and didnt want to risk it. and the spoiler you have to wire in to the break lights.


----------



## Cruzzer (Dec 13, 2010)

ice123106 said:


> Shawn672, The JLS is my wifes initals. Its her car she wanted to make it different lol.


Tell momma the car would look a lot cleaner with all the emblems shaved and that front plate deep sixed, otherwise a nice looking Cruze


----------



## jlouie (Mar 8, 2011)

I like the spoiler. Has a nice low profile to it and does look better than the RS lip. The grille, either with or without. Not really feeling it, but it does look good with the LTZ wheels and trim.


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

I like the spoiler too and I wish those wheels weren't so expensive!! I like them a lot


----------

